

Oodle commissions study that accuses CraigsList of being a cesspool of crime - andrewljohnson
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/02/25/6130437-rival-links-craigslist-to-12-deaths-330-crimes-in-past-year

======
hollerith
Upvoted because although the AIM study regrettably stoops to fearmongering and
lurid prose, it does illustrate an important point about the value of
Facebook's social graph.

